# Don't have to hide my head in shame anymore



## Gump (Jun 4, 2009)

It has been awhile,but now I can post. Total newbie, as in going to fail for sure.
I gleaned this site like a starving left over wheat field picker. Suffered from info overload but boy has it helped me.
First I started all the plants in a bedroom closet. Did the lights,mylar, intake fan and outtake exhaust fan. Which was needed. PEEE--UUU
My plants got to 22 to 24 inches. Scouted outside for good places to plant them. They had to leave the closet. Relatives comming to visit and onlly one guest bedroom. They have been outside now for two weeks. Doing great. I don't know how to up load any pictures so can't share those.

Some little tidbits I have done. Hate cleaning up the dog **** in the yard. But now I grab that crap like it is gold. Grab my shovel and trowl . It is put five foot out in a circle around all the plants. Over run with deer here. The plants are well hiden in the forest but easy to water. My husband doesn't even know where they are.Actually he wants no part of it, so that is cool with me.

The plants have all grown at least another six inches and are really bushy.
They stink and you can smell them when the wind blows. I started the them March 10 th. Don't have a clue what kind they are. One is different then the rest. It has really huge fans and the leaves are almost purple they are so dark. The rest of the plants are almost white the leaves look a frosty white, but the fans are really big too.
Don't know if any are males or females. Still trying to figure that out. 
Know I said I'm a newbie but I'm 65 years old, Really need this medicine so hope to get all this right.
I started all plants in jiffy pots. Please be kind, know how you all feel about Miracle Grow, but that is what I grew them in until they went outside in the woods. Water was not distilled. Just used our well water.

Ok, that is about it. Oh I did the LST on them too. Any thoughts or comments would really be appreciated. I still need so much more information. Would be just sick if I mess this up.
Thanks


----------



## leafminer (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome Gump. Great post. I think you're doing all the right things. Sounds like you've got two completely different genotypes there. 
So your plants are 30" tall and smell really strongly? Haha! I don't know your zone or I would suggest you check to see if they are starting to flower....
Best of luck!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 4, 2009)

Gump, welcome to MP. This is a great place to share your grow. If you scroll down you will see manage attachments. You can upload them there make sure you resize them 800x600 works real good. Sounds like you got a great grow going. I am also getting into this LST. It is amazing what you can train these plants to do.

Good luck
MCM


----------



## Gump (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you! The one dark plant has been stinky almost from the start. I had them in constant light. Ok, I must have misunderstood. Thought they wouldn't flower in constant light.Didn't see anything that looked like a flower either. Now I do grow a fantastic garden  every year but none of that seems to count doing this. 
We have had one freeze and two frosts since the plants went outdoors. They have survived all three. But they were planted with the late frosts in mind. Trees and blackberry bushes a plenty for cover. North east Michigan, gets late frosts.The black berry bushes in that area are four feet high right now.
Real swampy area. Water table is real high there too.
I will check out the attachments, thank you.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi there Gump,

  it'll be interesting to see how your plants shape up as you say they were on 24 hours continuous when indoors and were put out early spring?

 Are they showing continued growth,lots of stems and leaves rather than flowers forming?

I ask as when you put the plants out they will have sensed a big reduction in daylength (from [email protected])so may actually have started to flower.

As regards sex,have you looked for any info at MP that could help you identify your plants?

Some pics would be nice?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 4, 2009)

You should be fine they wont flower under 24hr light, what they do is when a female matures little white hairs will start coming out of the nodes (preflowers). If you see little pod like Things or balls those will be male they hold the pollen. Trust me you will be able to tell the difference. Stinky is a good thing. I hope you planted them on high enough ground that they will not be submerged and drowned the roots, they need a good dry out cycle. Michigan is a good place for outdoor grows. When you are typing a post in advanced you can scroll down to manage attachments there is where you add pictures to your post.


----------



## Alistair (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome, Gump.  It sounds like you might already have a green thumb.  Under normal situations plants won't show their sex until later on in the summer (July?).  

For re-sizing your pics, try Picassa.  It is program that helps edit your pics.


----------



## Gump (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes they are getting really bushy. Kind of round bushy now. No hairs or ball pollen balls. Nope no danger of the plants getting flooded. Know the land well.
This land was homesteaded by my Grandfather. My Father owned it and now me. So we are old friends. I have the tops all LST with skinny oak branches from last year. Oak trees never drop all their leaves,even when dead. Makes good cover.

Could I have a friend on here post my pictures? Sorry I just can't figure this picture stuff out. He may not want to do that. I haven't asked, hate to be a bother. 
I have ten plants growing. Wasn't sure if that would be enough. Just need it
for nights the pain is so bad I can't sleep. With ten plants, do you think I will get a female ? Not sure what the odds are of with just ten plants. 
Oh and it was bag seed I used from a friend.This is why I don't know what kind I have.
Thank you for the replies. This has been kind of scary for me, so any comments sure are appreciated. 
The soil here is sandy. Too much drainage, but no chance of root rot. Great soil for, huckleberry,blackberry, rassberry, nettles, wild strawberry plants. But the soil is also rich in limestone. We have very weird soil. Tomatoes and potatoes thrive in this soil. So was thinking they are all of the nightshade family, so the outdoor grow might do good in this soil. We use an awful lot of composted chicken manure on the plants.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 4, 2009)

sounds like you have it going on pretty ggod to me also. when you type in a message, at the bottom of the box is a link that says how to resize pictures in green writing, check that out, very informational  
 btw welcome aboard:welcome:


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2009)

you never had to hide your head to begin with


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds good you got a 50/50 chance on the sex green mojo to you


----------



## 420benny (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome Gump! You don't have any reason to hang your head. I would be more than happy to help you get pics up. PM me anytime. I am curious about the white plants you mentioned. If there is a problem, we want to deal with it sooner than later. Us old farts need to stick together


----------



## Gump (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for the kind comments and help. 
Well I really was ashamned of my ignorance. Read so much and still didn't understand. You would laugh at my exhaust out of the closet. Bought a cheap bathroom exhaust fan. Fourteen dollars. Then bought eight foot of dryer vent hose. Less then ten dollars. Screw the bathroom fan up top of the closet, Hooked the dryer hose to this. Tied the dryer hose up with hook and string. Cut a hole in the double thick mylar,ran the hose threw that, taped all around, to make it air tight. Small hooks in the ceiling and string tied around the dryer hose and the hose was was anchored to the North wall, then made a turn to the West wall. Cut a round hole in a boad to fit the window and shoved the dryer vent out the hole. Presto no more smell at all. I'm old and on a limited income so be kind. LOL
The intake fan was a seven dollar fan.

The plants are not sick. When I said all but one looked kind of frosty white. They are a lighter greenish white color. The one that is so dark is really the odd ball color. I did look at the pictures here. They seem fine. Also I went and checked last night and they seem to be a tad darker,. But so is that darkest one. 

A fifty fifty chance of males! Didn't know that. The old rule we always used for the garden. One for me, one for the animals, one to die and give back to the earth. So now I have to add five more to that! Yippers, that leaves me two plants.
There is a member on here that helped me so much and explained things. I owe this person for all the help and never once made me feel my questions were silly. You all are extra nice that way.
I would tell you what kind of lighting I had, but I don't know the name they were called. Have to ask my husband and he isn't here right now. They were the long ones, you use them to grow plants. Have long tubes in them. Have a hood over the tubes. They were fourteen dollars a piece and I used two of them. Bought them on sale so not sure what they cost not on sale.


----------



## Richard Owl Mirror (Jun 6, 2009)

Gump said:
			
		

> Total newbie, as in going to fail for sure.


 
Hello my friend, don't ever give failure a second thought.
I know you'll do just fine as is evident in the photo's of your plants.
FYI, my friend requested I upload some pictures of the described grow in this thread so, here they are, ENJOY!


----------



## Richard Owl Mirror (Jun 6, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I am curious about the white plants you mentioned.


 
I just became a member so I could upload Gumps pictures.
I'm uncertain of any previous conversations but, 
I can assume the "white plants" mentioned are some beans I gifted.
They are a White Widow x Skunk #1 cross.
I could only afford a half-dozen of them so I sent along some premo bagseeds too.
I'm certain it is those now growing as Gump wanted to practice on those before trying to grow the WWxS1 Here's a picture of the strain as it is in my chamber.


----------



## Gump (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you Richard, this is very kind of you. The closet goes a ways back and I couldn't get pictures of them all.
If anyone needs to see them growing outside now, I can get a picture of some of them. Don't go to those garden spots anymore than I have to. 
Oh and I don't think I really used the mylar stuff. The dollar store had these big emergency blankets 2 for a dollar. They looked just like the expensive mylar, so bought 4 of them. Sorry don't want to come off hoity toity and pretend I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Locked (Jun 7, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## Gump (Jun 7, 2009)

Whew! Thanks, I was a bit worried once you saw the pictures.LOL One thing I need to add. I never use just all Miracle grow. Mix it 50/50 with vermiculite. It is what I always start my garden plants in. Miracle grow will sometimes burn up little plants if not mixed with something else. Now don't I feel silly giving out information to the experts.
Hamster, I looked at your grow tent. That is about the sweetest set up, I have ever seen. Much better than using a closet in your guest bedroom.LOL


----------

